

Ask HN: What is a better name for our product? - stanislav0

Company's name is Progstr, and our service is called Filer - cloud file storage for web apps.<p>Until now we have stuck to Progstr Filer as a name, but Filer.io came up as a suggestion today.<p>So, the question is which one is better - Progstr Filer or Filer.io?
======
boolean
Progstr is hard to remember and easy to misspell. I like revorad's
suggestions.

~~~
stanislav0
Thanks!

------
revorad
Progfile.com and Progfiler.com are also available.

~~~
stanislav0
Thank you for the ideas! We will definitely consider them.

------
saluki
Filer.io

~~~
stanislav0
Thanks!

